# Suspect Trying To Flee From Police Officers While Handcuffed.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I've seen better acting in pornos.





Hopkinsville, Kentucky - A man sought on a Tennessee warrant for assault with a gun was arrested following a disturbance Monday afternoon. Hopkinsville police officers were called to 100 block of big blue court for a disturbance where the suspect is making threats to the caller. Traffic stop was made on the vehicle the suspect left in. Over about the next 9 minutes officers talk to the suspect, now known to be Anthony T. Gaines, 30, about the disturbance on big blue court. Officers are advised that the suspect, Anthony Gaines has an active felony warrant out of Tennessee for Aggravated assault with a gun. Officers place Gaines in handcuffs in order to arrest him for the active warrant. Before placing Gains into the police car officers locate what appears to be methamphetamine, at which time Gaines pulls away from the officer and takes off running through the parking lot for about 100 yards before he trips and falls on his own causing the pursing officer to also fall to the ground. Gaines continues to resist arrest not allowing officers to place him in the back of the patrol car. Gaines is seen on Body camera wedging himself in the back door area preventing officers from getting him in the car, Gaines can be seen pushing off of the cruiser with his feet to be kept from being placed inside. At one time officers almost have Gains all the way into the car when he pushes himself completely out of the car landing on the ground before officers can close the doors. Officers again try and lift Gains off the ground to place him in the back of the police car at which time Gains bites one of the officers on the inside of his upper leg. Officers again continue to try and get Gains into the back of the cruiser. Gaines again has himself wedged in the door frame of the police car one of the officer's delivers knee strike to the large portion of the his leg in an attempt to cause Gaines to buckle in hopes to get him into the back of the car. Officers call for an ambulance because Gains says he has a pacemaker and that he needs fluids and that something isn't right. A citizen arrives on scene stating she is Gain's aunt. Officers allow her to speak with Gains in an attempt to convince him to get into the police car. Ambulance arrives and takes Gains to the hospital to assure he is healthy enough to be taking to jail. An arrest citation says Gaines tried to get away, refused to get inside the cruiser and bit an officer on the leg. He was arrested as a fugitive from another state and for third-degree assault of a police officer, second-degree fleeing or evading police, possession of meth and resisting arrest.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

He should probably get a job doing voice overs or such......he's a real screamer! LOL!


----------

